# Spalted Maple Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is one more vase that had some spalting to it and boy was this thing a bear to turn. It was a rather punky piece. The neck just crumbled off as I was turning so just cut it off. I used some CA but finally got some Minwax wood hardener and soaked it. I probably should have just chucked it into the neighbors firewood pile but I just couldn't give up on it. Am I the only one that won't give up on a piece. I didn't get a picture before the wife took it of the inside but I painted it black and it sure makes a difference as it looks like the depth goes forever. She just got back so took a quick pic's of the inside. It is finished with 3 coats of satin wipe on poly. It is 7" tall and 6" across.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice, Bernie. I guess we can call you the tenacious turner.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

"tenacious turner"
Good one George.
How much time did it take?
How about if it didn't give you problems?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

jjciesla said:


> "tenacious turner"
> Good one George.
> How much time did it take?
> How about if it didn't give you problems?


Thanks to all again.

Jim this one took me a couple of hours as I had to wait for the hardener to dry but if I hadn't had any problems it probably would have taken maybe a hour from start to the first coat of finish.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You make it look so easy Bernie, as soon as I'm over the Shingles, I'm going to become serious about turning, and who knows, one day!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. I have no doubts you will be able to do this. Get well soon my friend.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think it turned out very nice. Half the battle is figuring out how to hide the problems that occur and you did a great job of that.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Another great piece Bernie, a real pro.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike and Pete.


----------

